# joining social group



## breezycello (May 29, 2015)

How do we join some of the active social groups?


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

Under the group name, you'll see "group maintained by ...". PM that person.


----------



## breezycello (May 29, 2015)

Thank you!


----------

